# Automatic update KB890830?



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok, this is driving me up the wall now.

This computer is a laptop with Windows XP w/ SP2. I have the automatic updates turned on. The problem is that it will pop up wanting to instal KB890830, which is a malicious software remover update. So I click install and it acts like it's installing it. Then I click close when it's done. WHAT HAPPENS NEXT is it will come pop up AGAIN about 10 to 20 MINUTES LATER!

This is most annoying, and I have no clue as to what could cause this. Thanks for help in advance!


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

That specific update is corrupt in some way.

Control panel>add remove programs> check the show “all updates box”

Find that update and remove it, if it exists, Next

Start>run>services.msc (hit o.k) and stop “Automatic Updates” service.

Start>Run> cmd, (hit O.K.), then type:
rmdir /s %windir%\softwaredistribution 

(removes update history list)

Restart the automatic updates service. That update will be re-installed the next time you go to auto updates


----------



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Sorry, that doesn't seem to work. I tried it but it keeps on doing it. Funny thing though, it doesn't even install it, because I looked in the add/remove programs, and it isn't there. That, and the size is 0 KB. It's very odd indeed.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Try downloading the update direct from Microsoft downloads:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e0-e72d-4f54-9ab3-75b8eb148356&displaylang=en

Run it and see what happens after a reboot


----------



## CowboyJMB (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks, that has seemed to work.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Cool...glad it worked.

Let us know if you need any more help anytime


----------

